# The Ideal Backpacking Slingshot



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a problem. I want to take a SS with me when I go backpacking or camping, but can't decide what will work. I want something that if I get in a pinch I can hunt with or for general plinking on the trail.
I need it to
1) Work well in all weather including cold
2) Lightweight and comfortable
3) Durable and easy to replace bands/tubes

I was thinking tubes would be the way to go because of durability. Something like a 1745 looped shooting 11mm steel? But I don't know how well 1745 reacts to cold, does anyone know how well it shoots at around 40F and below? For the SS I was thinking Scout or Dankung steel for durability.
Any ideas? Also lightweight and easy to replace bands/tubes is a good thing.
Cheers!
Ben


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

The Scout! No doubt about it. Get the lime green so you get the flat bands and the extra set of red tapered tubes.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Chief ag quick point. You can shoot any thing from 1/4 to 1/2 shot and rocks and never have a fork hit. Very light weight and durable.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Scout!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Scout or a few good band sets and a pocket knife. Slingshots are everywhere, band sets are not.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe that the best cold weather performance is from latex flats. Fluctuation in temperature of the air space of tubes affects consistency. Flats don't take up space so pack several. Once you learn to shoot ,any slingshot is good.Just personal preference to what feels good in the hand and what you feel confident in..


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been known to carry and shoot this, but I prefer a full size slingshot. -- Tex


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I am really hoping a Scout will show up under the Christmas tree








I think I'll get a sheet of latex and a few pouches and make a few band sets. My only worry is that changing out flatbands will be much more difficult/time consuming than tubes if I am forced to change out sets in the woods...


----------



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll be another to recommend the Scout for backpacking over the Dankung. Extremely strong and durable, plus resistant to any weather and lots of versatility for different bandsets. It's the slingshot I take with me for camping or bushcraft and I don't think you can go wrong with it.

When it comes to bandsets, I think you'll need two different setups for plinking and hunting. It's very difficult to find an arrangement that will be comfortable for long shooting sessions, but also powerful enough to reliably take small game should the need arise. So I'd recommend taking bandsets set up for hunting and plinking, and attaching them depending on the situation.

As for material, I'd highly recommend flatbands for a few reasons. First is speed and ease of draw. Particularly in a cold weather scenario, flatbands will always outperform tubes, and they'll do it with less draw weight. This extra speed and power will be valuable in an emergency situation if you need to rely on the slingshot for hunting. The second reason is versatility. Flatbands can be cut and arranged in a huge number of ways to suit your specific needs. For example, single layer straight cut for plinking, or double layer tapered for hunting. You can experiment to find the perfect setup for you for target shooting and hunting, and have the best of both worlds. Another reason is the fact that flatbands are very lightweight and easy to transport. Simply make up a few bandsets and store them in a ziploc bag or something similar along with your slingshot, and you'll have a lightweight and easy to pack setup. Also, flatbands are very easy to attach to the slingshot in the field, you can do it using the wrap and tuck method with nothing more than a couple of strips of scrap flatband, and you don't even need any tools, as the wrap and tuck method can be done with just your fingers after a little practice.

You're right that tubes would be more durable, but I think that they offer little advantage considering how easily you can pack spare flatband bandsets in case of wear and tear.

And like Nathan says, if you bring a pocket knife or multi-tool with you, you can always make a slingshot in an emergency, it's more important to have bandsets. Here's what I would take as a bare minimum if I was going into the woods:









As you see my slingshot setup is just the Scout and a sandwich bag full of heavy bandsets for hunting. That comes to less than 200 grams in weight (not including ammo). That plus a good quality multi-tool like a Leatherman or Swiss Army Knife is a very capable arrangement for lightweight camping and hiking that will work well in all weather.

So basically, Scout + flatbands + knife = great backpacking setup. Hope that's helpful, have fun out there!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

dankung would be a good way to go and i would suggest tubes because they last longer.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Duncan! That answered just about all my questions








I can't really tell, is that latex are thera gold?


----------



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

Carbon said:


> I can't really tell, is that latex are thera gold?


That's Theraband Gold. That's my preferred material mainly because I can get it really cheaply and easily off eBay. Plus it's got great speed and pretty good draw weight. But if you have access to good quality latex sheets then that would work very well too.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

SPS and a few bandsets


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I was wondering the same, about what to take? Glad the OP asked the question and thanks for all the info.


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

*I dont know whats all the fuzz about the scout (guess its really good), but i think about any Sling will do in the woods, as long it can handle strong bands.*

*But i think something with slot attachment, would convenient in the woods.*
*You could take Tubes and Flats with you and changing is a breeze*

*[**Off Topic/]*
*If i turn off Bold Text it messes up my message:*

I dont know whats all the fuzz about the scout (guess its really good), but i think about any Sling will do in the woods, as long it can handle strong bands.

But i think something with slot attachment, would convenient in the woods.
You could take Tubes and Flats with you and changing is a breeze
*Any body else got the same Problem?*
*[/Off Topic]*


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

it only messes it up while im writing.
sorry for hijacking.
typing bling right now


----------

